# can you have a cat flap fitted in a double glazed glass door



## sarahteacher28

Hi is it possible to fit a cat flap to a double glazed door. Has anyone had this done, what are the pros and cons? any advice appreciated


----------



## lizd4688

i dont think so ,because it is a sealed unit...you would have to have it made with one in


----------



## englishrose943

if the door is glass how could you put a cat flap in it. lol x


----------



## LousKoonz

it is possible to do, however what they do is measure the glass, replace that unit and install new glass with cat flap in x

i've had it done and am about to have it done again in my new house in the conservatory glass door x
it's a straight forward swap over, they leave you with the glass just in case you ever want to change back and it's an easy option for people who don't have back doors to easily put one in x


----------



## sarahteacher28

thanks for the info , roughly how much did it cost you. have received a number of quotes now and just wanted to check with someone else that i am not getting ripped off. Thanks


----------



## LousKoonz

sarahteacher28 said:


> thanks for the info , roughly how much did it cost you. have received a number of quotes now and just wanted to check with someone else that i am not getting ripped off. Thanks


how bigs the glass you're having it in? is it side window glass (as in on conservatory like doors) or large door glass?
before i had it in the strips of glass next to the double patio doors in my old house x if i remember correctly it was 100-150 at most (due to moving and unpacking i have no idea where the reciept is at present)
but i'm about to have it actually in large conservatory glass door so i'll get quote and let you know anyway x


----------



## LousKoonz

160 pounds for a large conservatory glass door being done x
it'll be done within the week too apparently  x


----------



## ricci

Very interested in this discussion of cat flaps in glass doors as I need one. However I have been quoted £375 !!! It's just a single double glazed door. Is the company you use nation wide as I am in South East london.


----------



## crystal

go to welcome to CAT FLAP FITTER, glass fitting, door fitting, fitting in glass about £200


----------



## RowanWolf

Yeah you can, I have seen them and they look good.
A double glazing company will fit them, but they need to come out to assess your glass.


----------



## JohnSmith123

There is a company who i used that cover the whole uk they are easy glazing very good company very fast service had a new double glazed unit made for me with a hole in it for the cat flap visit there website and have a look all contact details are on the site Easy Glazing | Cat Flaps | 24 Hour Emergency Glazing and they stopped me having to let my cats in and out all the time what a god send JohnSmithut:


----------



## lollipop11

Yes you can. My brother is a window fitter and often has jobs where he fits special cat flaps into existing upvc, and double-glazed doors. Speak to a specialst double-glazing company and get a quote. Shop around though as prices can vary wildly. At least if you go to a specialist they'll have all the correct tools and will do the job properly without compromising the effectiveness of your double-glazing.


----------



## chaeta

I am just looking for your same deal.......did you discover any cheaper prices?I ll let you know if I do...
PS I am very new in this field 
but trying my best


----------



## Jessycat

NO sorry


----------



## spacca

we had this done a couple of years ago.
was just over 200 quid fitted.

however, if you are willing to do the work yourself (ie all the measuring and fitting etc) there are glass companies out there who are happy to cut the glass to your size. was quoted £95 for this option but opted for more expensive in the end as i wasnt sure of measurements.

hope this helps someone.

ps. if you ever need to change your flap try and find one that is same size as previous hole to save on expence.


----------



## www.wefitforyou.com

yes - you can have a cat flap installed in a glass unit, but the unit does need to be replaced!

we are based in the North West of England and also cover North Wales - our prices are extremely competitive and we offer a comprehensive service. If you are out of our area, we will still be more than pleased to answer any questions which you might have!

please check our website out for further details - uPVC Repairs, Double Glazing Repairs covering Manchester, Stockport, Cheshire, Lancashire, North Wales, Merseyside and Derbyshire


----------



## www.wefitforyou.com

Jessycat said:


> NO sorry


yes you can!!! It does require a new glass unit though.. please check out our website to find out more information - uPVC Repairs, Double Glazing Repairs covering Manchester, Stockport, Cheshire, Lancashire, North Wales, Merseyside and Derbyshire

we are a reputable company, based in NorthWest England - even if you are not in an area which we cover, we will still be more than happy to answer any questions which you may have...at no cost LOL!!


----------



## branson123

I understand this thread is old but i thought i would shed some light.

I used a company called Ask Glass who cover the whole of the uk. They fit cat AND dog flaps into glass and wood and plasic doors. Badicly everything.

I used them to fit a cat flap into my patio door and it cost 170£ including the cat flap! I even got a free cat toy.

Would defiantly recommend them!

Ask Glass Link Here


----------



## BCRaveD

crystal said:


> go to welcome to CAT FLAP FITTER, glass fitting, door fitting, fitting in glass about £200


AVOID Colin Darrall from catflapfitter.co.uk.
He's been round to fit a catflap in a UPVC door, wall, a couple of internal doors and to measure a window for a flap. He took payment for the doors and £150 deposit for the replacement glass. He has been stringing me along for 2 months since.

Initially the window was apparently delayed, although I didn't get this excuse until he had failed to turn up twice. Then he said he had the window and would be round in a few days, no show again. "I'll be round this Saturday", no show again as he was ON HOLIDAY!!!

He certainly wasn't answering my calls Saturday, and he was supposed to be here fitting the window... He did answer when I called from a different number though!

Seemed like a nice bloke, but I strongly recommend you avoid him. A Google search will show I'm not alone on this.

Use CheckATrade to find a reputable local glazier instead.


----------



## MCWillow

Yes it can be done - I have one in my front door which is a double glazed unit.

I am having the unit replaced next month, as my current cats are indoor only, so have no need for the cat flap - they need to replace the whole unit ie: 2 panes of glass - I dont know what the cost will be yet, but I do get 'mates rates'.

Not sure I would be following any links from brand new posters - use google and check out customer reviews


----------



## Frankieann

LousKoonz said:


> 160 pounds for a large conservatory glass door being done x
> it'll be done within the week too apparently  x


what company did you use as I am very interested in that quote, are they nationwide?


----------



## Glass Repairs

nice thread


----------



## Sarah Jeffreys

A new unit is needed - I would say avoid the large call centres, they just give the job to a local glazier, so you may as well just go to the glazing firm yourself. A friend in Brighton has had a cat flap fitted in glass by Cat Out of Glass and it looks fab!


----------



## Smuge

Sarah Jeffreys said:


> A new unit is needed - I would say avoid the large call centres, they just give the job to a local glazier, so you may as well just go to the glazing firm yourself. A friend in Brighton has had a cat flap fitted in glass by Cat Out of Glass and it looks fab!


lol if you want to join to advertise your company dont pick a thread from 2008


----------



## MilleD

Smuge said:


> lol if you want to join to advertise your company dont pick a thread from 2008


Or at least don't join the forum using your name??


----------



## Cleo38

And from personal experience I would NEVER advise having a cat flap cut in to a glass panel. Always split the door in to two sections: glass at the top then a solid unit below in which to install the cat/dog flap. 

There have been too many cases that i know of (including my own experience) where the glass suddenly shatters one day & could potentially seriously injure an animal


----------



## AndyJ88

We had a new conservatory piece of glass with cat flap hole installed, glazier charged us £295 not including cat flap. 

Based in SW London, have to provide more information and provide recommendations.


----------

